# Puppies & Chickens



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

All being well & we are happy with breeder and pup, little 'mr no-name' will be coming home this week.

I have a worry though. We have chickens - 4 of them, who live at the side of the garden. They have their large covered run & also a fenced off area. As soon as the weather is better we will be putting in more fence to completely segregate that area of the garden. So in terms of living harmoniously together - I don't see a problem for chickens or puppy 

However, just recently due to all the rain (no snow down here in SW just rain !!! ) the chickens have been allowed to wander through the whole garden to avoid them churning up their area too much. So as you can imagine, there is a bit of poop around. Obviously I will pick up what I can physically see in the area that pup will toilet, but will the grass be safe for him to be on if he has not finished his jabs ?


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I can't see if being a health risk - but Molly would love to roll in chicken poo and get it all over her and your pup may well too so I would do my best to clean up as much as possible!!


----------



## karen pearce (Nov 1, 2011)

hi lisa,we also have chickens,they are in a wire enclosure,the dogs have said hello,but now dont bother with them. as far as i know,there is;nt anything puppies can pick up from chickens,but as a precausion i would pick up as much chick poo as poss.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Daisy eats chicken poo as does another dog I know! I agree, clean up what you can but don't worry too much. 

If you are thinking of them 'meeting' then introduce them as soon as puppy has had his vaccinations. Daisy was 5 months when we got her and the instinct to chase is too strong. I would like to try and work on this in the summer even if it is only to make it easier when I feed them.


----------

